

ColdFusion (libraries)for the Java developer - rmason
http://www.mikenimer.com/?p=857

======
rmason
Mike didn't mention it but open source versions of ColdFusion do exist.

<http://www.getrailo.com/> (a JBoss project)

and

<http://www.openbluedragon.org/>

------
Nola27
<3 ColdFusion

